# Berlin Lake/ Mahoning River Area Fishing Report 3/21/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning All! 

Here are the reports from the key areas at this time of year:

Mahoning River:

-We are getting more and more reports of walleye being caught in the river, just South and East of our shop. Each day the numbers beinght caught are improving and it seems to be improving as the weather gets warmer. Try purple, junebug, or black 3" Twister Tails or Mini Mites on 1/4 or 1.8 oz jigheads (glow or black). The 2.5"-3" Gulp Minnows have also been producing on 1/8 oz jigheads. 

West Branch Dam:

-This spot seems to still have been pretty slow but should turn on any day. I have heard more of musky being in there than walleye. I'll keep you posted as this improves. 

Berlin Lake 224 Causeway:

-I have heard of only a handful of walleye being caught, but it should turn on any day now. I would imagine with the weekend weather improving, this spot will be full of anglers. Try using Rapala stickbaits when the weather warms up a bit. 

Lake Milton Dam/Spillway:

-As of a few days ago, they were still getting walleye here but I have heard it is slowing down a bit. At this point, there are probably only a few good days left here and then the fishing will move to the 224 causeway. 

If I had to choose a spot this week leading into this weekend, it would definitely be the Mahoning River and then as the weather improves out of the weekend, I would move to the 224 causeway if the river slows, but the river only seems to be getting better and better in the last 48 hours. I have heard of far more fish being caught there this year than we did last year. 

Please don't hesitate to shoot me a direct message if you have any more questions!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Any crappie reports?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> Any crappie reports?



I heard Nimisilla was good this morning. I saw a stringer that came in this morning of mostly 12-13" fish from there. 

Greenbower has been really slow in the last few days, but there were a few crappie at the 224 causeway caught last Friday. At this point, I would guess they've moved on from there. Rockhill has had a few this week, but it has not been hot yet.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I fished summit st.dam yesterday and saw a guy reel in about a 12 inch walleye using a black twister tail. He was fishing Ezbites video spot. I was fishing the opposite side and I slipped on a rock and got dragged down the river about 50 yards so I'm using my new phone now lol. Be careful if your wading guys......Rich


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Any word on Berlin's water level? We're wanting to get the boat out Saturday morning and Berlin so far is the most promising prospect it seems. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> I heard Nimisilla was good this morning. I saw a stringer that came in this morning of mostly 12-13" fish from there.
> 
> Greenbower has been really slow in the last few days, but there were a few crappie at the 224 causeway caught last Friday. At this point, I would guess they've moved on from there. Rockhill has had a few this week, but it has not been hot yet.


Tall Tales....is shop going to be open Friday?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> Any word on Berlin's water level? We're wanting to get the boat out Saturday morning and Berlin so far is the most promising prospect it seems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


1021.91 water levels on Berlin Saturday.....2 feet low from summer pool level.....slowly rising day by day


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Tall Tales....is shop going to be open Friday?


Yes Sir, our big Spring order shows up tomorrow so well be here probably from 9AM-5PM.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Here's two more from yesterday guys. Sorry it's late. This nice young man just texted me and said that him and a buddy 7 so far this mornin (picture to follow)!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Here are the reports from the key areas at this time of year:
> 
> ...


Where is the shop? If you can't say I'll call.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

REY298 said:


> Where is the shop? If you can't say I'll call.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

These are from this morning!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

REY298 said:


> Where is the shop? If you can't say I'll call.


Route 225 heading into Alliance
Before Route 62


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> View attachment 298087
> View attachment 298089
> View attachment 298093
> View attachment 298095
> ...


That's a pretty quick morning! Nice lookin gravel lizards


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> View attachment 298087
> View attachment 298089
> View attachment 298093
> View attachment 298095
> ...


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Tall tall trees.....? What lake would you recommend that I should hit this morning? I would love to find some eyes but I would be happy with some gills lol and I am just talking about fish with gills lol I am beyond ready to catch some daggon fish this weekend 
Thanks for any info or recommendations I could really use some 

-Kyle


----------



## Theil Construction (Mar 18, 2019)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Here are the reports from the key areas at this time of year:
> 
> ...


----------



## Theil Construction (Mar 18, 2019)

Caught at the river


----------



## Theil Construction (Mar 18, 2019)

We caught fish last night at Milton spillway. 3/8 Vibe silver and blue


----------



## Theil Construction (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Morning everyone! 

I should have pics of another limit by the same polite young man who was in the last few pictures later today, but wanted to get the report in. He split his time between the Mahoning River and the causeway on 224. If I was fishing in the daytime, I would fish the river, but at night I would switch to 224. I heard of a ton of eyes rolling yesterday in the river and saw another 24” fish later in the day from just South of our shop. 

I’ll be busy most of today and tonight with a bunch of orders coming in so I’ll get you pics as my schedule permits.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We're headed up to put the boat in. Are you open?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> We're headed up to put the boat in. Are you open?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hey Sam,
I sent you a direct message.


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Tall Tales said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I should have pics of another limit by the same polite young man who was in the last few pictures later today, but wanted to get the report in. He split his time between the Mahoning River and the causeway on 224. If I was fishing in the daytime, I would fish the river, but at night I would switch to 224. I heard of a ton of eyes rolling yesterday in the river and saw another 24” fish later in the day from just South of our shop.
> 
> I’ll be busy most of today and tonight with a bunch of orders coming in so I’ll get you pics as my schedule permits.


Never fished the 224 causeway any tips you can give me ? What side is good ?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The wind blown side I would try 1st.

Don.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TT, nice meeting and chatting with you and uncle yesterday afternoon! Hated to bother-you are Very busy! The shop looks great and will get better every day from the looks of all the boxes you have yet to unpack and hang! Much success to you guys!!
By the way, which street takes you to Water Works?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> TT, nice meeting and chatting with you and uncle yesterday afternoon! Hated to bother-you are Very busy! The shop looks great and will get better every day from the looks of all the boxes you have yet to unpack and hang! Much success to you guys!!
> By the way, which street takes you to Water Works?


Gaskill takes you to water works
...in Alliance ....turn left from 225South


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I should have pics of another limit by the same polite young man who was in the last few pictures later today, but wanted to get the report in. He split his time between the Mahoning River and the causeway on 224. If I was fishing in the daytime, I would fish the river, but at night I would switch to 224. I heard of a ton of eyes rolling yesterday in the river and saw another 24” fish later in the day from just South of our shop.
> 
> I’ll be busy most of today and tonight with a bunch of orders coming in so I’ll get you pics as my schedule permits.


Full moon still...later in early morning now......good time to hit it!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Theil Construction said:


> View attachment 298229


Bill is that you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hit the causeway from the boat this morning. One 18" Jack was all we could come up with. Seen 3 or 4 rollers. I used jigs, vib-e's and finally scored on the very first cast with an X-Rap then nothing else.
I'm headed out to fish the Mahoning now then maybe back to the causeway after dark.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> Hit the causeway from the boat this morning. One 18" Jack was all we could come up with. Seen 3 or 4 rollers. I used jigs, vib-e's and finally scored on the very first cast with an X-Rap then nothing else.
> I'm headed out to fish the Mahoning now then maybe back to the causeway after dark.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice get water temp? Also we’re you casting or vertical jigging? Good luck out there. I’m hitting the river tomorrow then prob to the causeway after dark I’ll be sure to post an update too! Maybe I’ll see u out there


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Water temperature was between 39 and 41 depending on where you were. That wind though.. wow...brisk lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

saugeyesam said:


> Hit the causeway from the boat this morning. One 18" Jack was all we could come up with. Seen 3 or 4 rollers. I used jigs, vib-e's and finally scored on the very first cast with an X-Rap then nothing else.
> I'm headed out to fish the Mahoning now then maybe back to the causeway after dark.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Sam!! Next time let someone else hold the fish so it would look like a 18". LOL LOL Nice catch.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I measured it three times lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I believe you, but no one else will. I use to have the same problem but now I don't catch any fish,problem solved.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> Water temperature was between 39 and 41 depending on where you were. That wind though.. wow...brisk lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice had almost 44 Wednesday on the south side. Think it needs a little warm up to turn on there big time. Not sure tho I’m no expert so don’t listen to me hahaha I will be posting an update tomorrow tho forsure.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Saw a lot of eyes today gettin busy saw a few caught but more of them rolling and spawning on gravel. Pretty tough to get them to bite when they’re makin babies but I got one to hit a 3.25” Joshy on a quick retrieve. Awesome to see all those fish today pushing!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

1MoreKast said:


> View attachment 298359
> Saw a lot of eyes today gettin busy saw a few caught but more of them rolling and spawning on gravel. Pretty tough to get them to bite when they’re makin babies but I got one to hit a 3.25” Joshy on a quick retrieve. Awesome to see all those fish today pushing!


Nice where at river?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry it's late ya'll. This was yesterday morning! He got his limit and had some beauties!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Tall Tales said:


> Sorry it's late ya'll. This was yesterday morning! He got his limit and had some beauties!
> 
> View attachment 298371
> View attachment 298373


From the causeway? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Sorry it's late ya'll. This was yesterday morning! He got his limit and had some beauties!
> 
> View attachment 298371
> View attachment 298373


Those are HOGS!
Berlin does have walleyes!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> From the causeway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hey Sam,
He was fishing the Mahoning River and then went to the Causeway. He had 6 total and i know some were from each of those spots.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I fished the river yesterday afternoon from like 4:00ish till roughly 6:00 then went to the causeway till 9:30ish and didn't get anything. Felt good to be out though. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Those are nice fish for sure. No jealousy here. I met the young man yesterday we stopped on the way back from having the boat out. Very polite and friendly and helpful. I wish I had more time to get out things are just heating up I think. The water was still a few degrees short of spawning temperatures. I might just wait until after the spawn and hit the willows. We marked a lot of fish stacked in deep water yesterday one group I counted 30 solid Mark's at 25-30ft just North of the causeway off that point coming off the bay that Les's is in, maybe walleye..maybe white bass I'm not sure.. And another larger group of slightly smaller Mark's sitting in about 22ft of water just off the state park launch bay. I'm guessing they were crappies. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Spent a couple hours at the causeway today, throwing a jerkbaits, shadrap, and a rage swimmer on a ball head jig, not even a tap. Had a couple walleye roll right at the shore in front of me. Oh well it was a beautiful day to be out!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Was at 224 tonight from 745-945 no fish. Pretty much casted a vibe the whole time. Saw a few up on shore most were soon as I got there then didn’t see any till I was about to leave. Planning on going about every night this week I’ll catch a couple sooner or later haha


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Went out monday night off 224 causeway not even a bite and didnt even see a roller. Caught one 17incher on sunday night on my way home from west branch, had to leave because i misplaced my stringer.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

I got skunked last night too. I’m going to stop being stubborn and go to the river haha. Heard people were catching there with a little jerkbait. I’m gunna try maybe some big smithwicks because I don’t have short jerks and maybe the good old big o. Got some of the little gold ones left. They never let me down


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Where are the Walleye that are in the river coming from? Are they in there all year? When I was down there Saturday evening it was really shallow. I walked quite a long way and was wondering where exactly people were catching fish. There are private property signs throughout and I wasn't sure where I was allowed to go. I'd never been down there before. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

the eyes come from berlin lake, up that little creek. stop at tale tails he,ll tell you how to get to the dam area.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> Where are the Walleye that are in the river coming from? Are they in there all year? When I was down there Saturday evening it was really shallow. I walked quite a long way and was wondering where exactly people were catching fish. There are private property signs throughout and I wasn't sure where I was allowed to go. I'd never been down there before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The walleye come from Berlin Lake and run up that stretch of the mahoning river beginning at greenbower road up to the first dam up river. Most of that section of the river is accessible via the walking trail that runs along side the river. There are several small parking lots along the river to park and walk. This section of river also gets a run of sucker and white bass in that order. If you start catching suckers that means the walleye are back in the lake or headed that way. The white bass start to show up mid April.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

What about those red ODNR signs that say private property beyond this point? Are you not allowed to cross under 225? We headed West out of that parking lot right off 225. We fished quite a way crossing a big deep ditch and going all the way back to a bend where two really big trees were laying side by side along the bank. I didn't see any dam. We went downstream headed back toward Berlin. My son and I might hit it again Saturday after I get off work. I don't know I might take the boat and hit the causeway at dark. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> I got skunked last night too. I’m going to stop being stubborn and go to the river haha. Heard people were catching there with a little jerkbait. I’m gunna try maybe some big smithwicks because I don’t have short jerks and maybe the good old big o. Got some of the little gold ones left. They never let me down


At Berlin Route 224 causeway Tuesday night at sunset.....I counted 20 cars!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good keep em over there lol.

Don.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> At Berlin Route 224 causeway Tuesday night at sunset.....I counted 20 cars!


Was packed last night too lot of people I didn’t see any caught tho haha


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> What about those red ODNR signs that say private property beyond this point? Are you not allowed to cross under 225? We headed West out of that parking lot right off 225. We fished quite a way crossing a big deep ditch and going all the way back to a bend where two really big trees were laying side by side along the bank. I didn't see any dam. We went downstream headed back toward Berlin. My son and I might hit it again Saturday after I get off work. I don't know I might take the boat and hit the causeway at dark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hey Sam, 

The best place to fish for the walleye is actually not where the gravel parking lot is off of 225. If you leave from the shop, head South and go over 62, and make a left on Gaskill. Go over the bridge and you'll see a little parking lot to the left. Fish that area and walk upstream. That's where they usually are at this time of year. If you keep going upstream, you'll run into the dam, but there hasn't been a ton of action near the dam since the water is so low. Hard for them to get that far. Hope that helps!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> The best place to fish for the walleye is actually not where the gravel parking lot is off of 225. If you leave from the shop, head South and go over 62, and make a left on Gaskill. Go over the bridge and you'll see a little parking lot to the left. Fish that area and walk upstream. That's where they usually are at this time of year. If you keep going upstream, you'll run into the dam, but there hasn't been a ton of action near the dam since the water is so low. Hard for them to get that far. Hope that helps!


Thanks! The boy and I might hit it Saturday, it's supposed to rain most of the day so hopefully that might help things. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wall3y3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Why was my post deleted? Was what I said untrue?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wall3y3 said:


> Why was my post deleted? Was what I said untrue?


Prob because you only chimed in to accuse someone of being a snagger. Don't worry my post of sticking up for him against you got deleted to. Maybe next time you should have your facts straight before making false accusations. Just because snagging is the only way you seem to be able to catch them doesn't mean someone else doesn't know how to catch them.


----------



## Wall3y3 (Dec 31, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Prob because you only chimed in to accuse someone of being a snagger. Don't worry my post of sticking up for him against you got deleted to. Maybe next time you should have your facts straight before making false accusations. Just because snagging is the only way you seem to be able to catch them doesn't mean someone else doesn't know how to catch them.


Go catch a female walleye in the mouth right now and report back when you do... 

I’ll grab a snickers.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok I was going to sit this out but I’m not going to. You state females won’t hit a jig or lure, how wrong you are fella! I got a couple walleye recently and caught them in the mouth with a stick bait, both females and had a reputable witness from OGF next to me . So they do hit . True some are snagged but don’t accuse a guy if you weren’t there. Please don’t get this thread closed with your statements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wall3y3 (Dec 31, 2014)

snag said:


> Ok I was going to sit this out but I’m not going to. You state females won’t hit a jig or lure, how wrong you are fella! I got a couple walleye recently and caught them in the mouth with a stick bait, both females and had a reputable witness from OGF next to me . So they do hit . True some are snagged but don’t accuse a guy if you weren’t there. Please don’t get this thread closed with your statements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough. My experience tells me a spawning female eating your jig/plug isn’t likely. A spawned out female is a different story.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm kinda dumbstruck that someone would post a comment basically accusing someone of snagging then come back days later wanting to know why the post was deleted. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wall3y3 said:


> Fair enough. My experience tells me a spawning female eating your jig/plug isn’t likely. A spawned out female is a different story.


The thing is,not all fish spawn at the very same moment. I like targeting bigger females around the time of the spawn. And normally do so, slowly working suspending stickbaits at night(very hard to snag a fish doing this). It's not long after I start seeing the males thrashing around up top that I can start catching post spawn females. And catch pre-spawn females up until then,and sometimes both in the same trips.
Waves of fish move in,starting in late Feb sometimes here in central ohio and sometimes I'll see spawning action up until mid to late april. 
Plus there fish,they will react to,and hit a bait even during the spawning act. Considering I've caught female saugeyes as the eggs are spewing out.
Alot of fish do get snagged this time of year. But that's going to happen when alot of fish are in one area....
One thing I dont know about the spawn,is do the males literly follow the females and fertilize the eggs as soon as there dropped? Or do they just swim around fertilizing any and all eggs?
When I see spawning action it's always groups of males beating into each other,and scraping and rubbing against seawalls and docks( inland lake I fish). I hardly ever see big females "rolling" around.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wall3y3 said:


> Go catch a female walleye in the mouth right now and report back when you do...
> 
> I’ll grab a snickers.


If I wasn't stuck to a wheelchair with a broken back and foot right now I would gladly take you to any river with running eyes and show you how I use to catch them while the were running. Unlike some I don't say anything online that I won't look you in the eye and say.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Honestly I think the males come in after the females and just broadcast milt all over any eggs they happen across. Anyone who's caught a Jack this time of year I'm sure has been sprayed. It just pours out of them. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone better tell all them guys and gals fishing the Western Basin right now that those females they're catching won't hit now.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

joekacz said:


> Someone better tell all them guys and gals fishing the Western Basin right now that those females they're catching won't hit now.


You just have to snag them on the inside of the mouth


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I just to know what there biting on in the river because I think I'm feeling better from falling in the river last week lol..... Thanks.
.Rich


----------



## Wall3y3 (Dec 31, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Prob because you only chimed in to accuse someone of being a snagger. Don't worry my post of sticking up for him against you got deleted to. Maybe next time you should have your facts straight before making false accusations. Just because snagging is the only way you seem to be able to catch them doesn't mean someone else doesn't know how to catch them.


As you accuse me of only being able to snag fish lol. I’m not arguing with you guys. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Anybody catching any? Or we just blabbing to blab? Haha probably going Sunday decided to drink beer instead of fish tonight. Maybe I’ll catch more in my garage hahaaha


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm just blabbing since I cant get out and fish right now since im laid up. I've got enough experience to say go catch em and if you don't know how ask someone for help !!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just back from the causeway and got one 18 inch male eye, caught in mouth with a husky jerk.didn’t see any rolling where I was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

snag said:


> Just back from the causeway and got one 18 inch male eye, caught in mouth with a husky jerk.didn’t see any rolling where I was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well damn no snags? Ur supposed to snag them you know hahaa but no that’s cool saw a few rolling yesterday couldn’t buy a bite tho. What magic were you doing with that husky jerk? I threw one for like 40 min last night tried about everything you could do with it. Casted a vibe and a gold big o too nothing


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

snag said:


> Just back from the causeway and got one 18 inch male eye, caught in mouth with a husky jerk.didn’t see any rolling where I was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What color did you use? I caught one Jack at the causeway last Saturday morning on a Purple/Chrome X-Rap he inhaled it as soon as it hit the water. Just wondering if the water is still stained. I'm guessing with all the rain forecast tomorrow and Saturday it'll be muddy for a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Vinnyt said:


> Well damn no snags? Ur supposed to snag them you know hahaa but no that’s cool saw a few rolling yesterday couldn’t buy a bite tho. What magic were you doing with that husky jerk? I threw one for like 40 min last night tried about everything you could do with it. Casted a vibe and a gold big o too nothing


No magic , just a steady retrieve to shore, that’s all I’ve thrown so far. Carry more stuff and never switch. 

S Sam, I use a golden color I figure at night it should look dark against the surface.







there was a good chop from the south tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

snag said:


> No magic , just a steady retrieve to shore, that’s all I’ve thrown so far. Carry more stuff and never switch.
> 
> S Sam, I use a golden color I figure at night it should look dark against the surface.
> 
> ...


Cool I was using the gold too in everything I tried actually. But I had the big 3 treble husky jerk. I have some that size I’ll have to try. Thanks for the info I’ll be sure to share a report next time I’m out. Wonder if this rain will help or hurt the bite maybe will raise the temp.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wall3y3 said:


> As you accuse me of only being able to snag fish lol. I’m not arguing with you guys. Good luck to all this year.


Back at ya man! I'm gonna head out tonight. We been getting them for a few weeks now here in central ohio....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wall3y3 said:


> As you accuse me of only being able to snag fish lol. I’m not arguing with you guys. Good luck to all this year.



Well you did pretty much say that's the only way.




Wall3y3 said:


> Go catch a female walleye in the mouth right now and report back when you do...
> 
> I’ll grab a snickers.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

With today’s rain and still warm the bite probaly won’t change , but Saturday afternoon the temps are suppose to drop from the afternoon thru Sunday morning with snow and that will shut in down I expect. I’m no expert but we went out on Tuesday night and didn’t get a sniff and ice was on the eyelets before dark , I don’t go with a real drop in temps, now in the rivers might b different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Why did that first batch of fish look like they were frozen? Never seen fish that were just caught that looked like that.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If I had to guess I would say he caught them the evening/night prior and left them in a cooler full of ice overnight then took a picture in the morning before cleaning them


----------



## 65.Walleye (Jan 24, 2019)

limit out said:


> Why did that first batch of fish look like they were frozen? Never seen fish that were just caught that looked like that.


A cold morning driving back and them just laying in the bed of the truck gives them that frozen look to them


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

March 24 was 56 degrees


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

Damn, nice catch, congrats.


----------



## Brian flowers (Mar 26, 2019)

Are there any reports from the Mahoning or Berlin I tried 224 earlier today no luck the water is still up


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Brian flowers said:


> Are there any reports from the Mahoning or Berlin I tried 224 earlier today no luck the water is still up


Hey Brian, 

I saw a 21" male from the Mahoning River today and he said he also lost another few fish right at the shore. From the 224 causeway, I have heard of mostly smaller males being caught, but there are still fish rolling in both places. I would imagine this will be the last weekend they will be in both places with some stragglers left into early next week. However, when the Mahoning is about to be done, Greenbower usually gets really good. It's the bottleneck/choke point they have to come back through to get back to the lake.


----------



## Brian flowers (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info I’ll definitely keep you posted on a report!!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Got one keeper from 224 tonight had to work for it tho. Took 2 hours


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Landed one short Jack in 2 hours at the causeway. Wasn't very much activity on the surface tonight. I plan on giving it another shot tomorrow night. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> View attachment 298077


Thanks for the info. I am an avid reader of your posts and a frequent flier at Berlin.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

No fish tonight at 224 didn’t see any rolling either but only stayed till 930. Anybody been doing any better?


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Fished the causeway from 11:00 to 1:15 tonight. Had 3 hooked up but wasn't able to land them. Only saw a half dozen fish rolling the whole time I was there. Bites came on blade baits fished ridiculously slow. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Anybody out tonight? I also snagged a crappie the other night in front of a bush in the water so they must be thick in there for that. Gunna try to make it out over the weekend might try for crappie one evening. Tall tales you guys got minis ready to be eaten yet?


----------



## Brian flowers (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> Anybody out tonight? I also snagged a crappie the other night in front of a bush in the water so they must be thick in there for that. Gunna try to make it out over the weekend might try for crappie one evening. Tall tales you guys got minis ready to be eaten yet?


Yes sir. Since late February!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone have water temp for main lake Milton thx


----------



## Theil Construction (Mar 18, 2019)

Went to the 224 last night . Water temperature was 45*. Ended up getting 5 keepers on silver clown vibe. The fish were between 8 and 3 feet suspended between 2’ and 6’ .


----------



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)

Which side of the 224 causeway is the best side? Thanks for any info


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Either side is good, but tonight will b which side has the least amount of guys, it’s going to b packed the next couple of days. Me I’m going to wade , no crowds that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

